# M-series Divers To Be Discontinued



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Was talking to Mr. Wajs this morning and he told me that the M-series Divers cases are to be discontinued. He said it may be replaced by a different case style.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Homers back!!

Woo Hoo!

Good to see you posting Roy


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hopefully you'll get some of the 1st of the new designs if and when.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Does this mean we get the same dial in a new case or is the dial gone too?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Dont know yet James.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

OK,

lol he's poking around 

super sleuth h34r:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Any Earlybirds Roy :blink:

I suppose I can wait for the RLT Homage h34r:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I love that case despite its self

farewell lil case


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Good to see you back Roy 

I'm sad the M5 case is going, I really like these watches, it's a really wearable & handy size.

Dave


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

That's a shame, I wanted an M5 at some point. I'll have to get one second hand when I eventaully get some watch cash.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

ETCHY said:


> Good to see you back Roy
> 
> I'm sad the M5 case is going, I really like these watches, it's a really wearable & handy size.
> 
> Dave


Yes, my O&W was only diver I wore regularly, all down to it's lovely slim case.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I wonder how long Roy's stock lasts now after this news


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

Just back from 2 weeks holiday in France and wore my M4 every day. Picked up another little ding on the case too and now there's this news !


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Might have to get one then just to sit on it for a while


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This is unfortunate  I fear that O&W are going to 'go large' as other makers are doing, which will make them to much of the same thing instead of something different.









Below is one of the first watches I bought from Roy (anyone remember the watch auction feature of the RLT web site? :lol: ) I brought it with me on this deployment because I felt it would make a good beater for workouts in the gym. Well, with our recent 'Change of Mission' it's been getting quite a workout! I recall writing to Roy that "I can't wait to beat this one up" after I received it - the O&W divers just look like they can take whatever an owner can dish out. It's taken everything I've been able to muster so far!










More to follow on the recent adventures of my surgical team, which will explain where I've been for the past two weeks


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Nalu said:


> More to follow on the recent adventures of my surgical team, which will explain where I've been for the past two weeks


Looking forward to hearing more, Colin.

There's been a fair amount of media coverage of "War Surgery in Afghanistan and Iraq: A Series of Cases, 2003-2007" recently...fascinating stuff.

Stay safe. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Nalu said:


> This is unfortunate  I fear that O&W are going to 'go large' as other makers are doing, which will make them to much of the same thing instead of something different.


I wondered that too, and that would be a shame.

Can always rely on you for some interesting pics. :yes: Got to say that M5 looks right at home.


----------

